# Meyer E47 filter locations ??



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Other than the two filter screens located just under the fluid pump which are removed from outside the pump housing .... is there a filter screen that is removable from inside the pump reservoir ?

Im studying this exploded view from the Meyer site but can't find it .

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-523%20R17.pdf


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes...there is a filter at the bottom of the reservoir....it is about 2 in long, just a piece of mesh formed into a tube.

#25 on your diagram


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

hi there .i'm new to meyer plows myself .how does 1 change these 'did a flush already ;?


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

You have to pull the top off of the reservoir/lift ram....3 bolts.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

ok thanks will give it a whirl


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

I went through this unit today .. and cleaned alot of sludge from the reservoir and inner filter screen .... 

While I had the assembled E47 on the bench , I tried hooking 12 volts to the electric motor and grounded via the pump housing and got nothing ... is this normal ???

PS- today before I removed the E47 from the truck ... the motor was working .


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

PAGE2004;922606 said:


> I went through this unit today .. and cleaned alot of sludge from the reservoir and inner filter screen ....
> 
> While I had the assembled E47 on the bench , I tried hooking 12 volts to the electric motor and grounded via the pump housing and got nothing ... is this normal ???
> 
> PS- today before I removed the E47 from the truck ... the motor was working .


12 volts from a battery or a battery charger?

A trickle charger wont have the amps to run it.....a battery should have


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

poncho62;922612 said:


> 12 volts from a battery or a battery charger?
> 
> A trickle charger wont have the amps to run it.....a battery should have


I used my big charger on wheels ..... industrial charger for cars + trucks .

I also removed the motor from the base and used a screwdriver to make sure the motor moves freely and it did... but after re assemble to the pump ... the 12v charger did nothing.

Maybe my charger was frozen ... its really cold in the garage.


----------

